# everything went to shit



## jeffjefferson

Hi there,

I'm looking for a way to say everything went to shit in a natural way in Spanish. Talking about plans affected by Corona virus. Mi intento:

Todos mis planes se fueron a la mierda por el corona virus


----------



## The cub

Esa es buena
Otra: "Todos mis planes se fueron al carajo por culpa del Coronavirus"


----------



## gunslingingbird

Todos mis planes se chingaron por el Coronavirus.
Todos mis planes valieron madre por el Coronavirus.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

jeffjefferson said:


> Todos mis planes se fueron a la mierda por el corona virus


A mí este es el que más me gusta.



gunslingingbird said:


> Todos mis planes se chingaron por el Coronavirus.
> Todos mis planes valieron madre por el Coronavirus.


Si leo 'valieron madre' pensaría que 'valían mucho' o sea, no que no salieron adelante sino todo lo contrario.


----------



## gunslingingbird

aldonzalorenzo said:


> A mí este es el que más me gusta.
> 
> 
> Si leo 'valieron madre' pensaría que 'valían mucho' o sea, no que no salieron adelante sino todo lo contrario.


En México cuando dices que algo vale madres quiere decir que se jodió completamente. Es común que la gente diga "¡Vale madres!" como expresión de molestia.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En España somos muy proclives al lenguaje salaz.
Aquí va otra posibilidad.

Todos mis planes se fueron a tomar por culo,


----------



## joseluisblanco

jeffjefferson said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm looking for a way to say everything went to shit in a natural way in Spanish. Talking about plans affected by Corona virus. Mi intento:
> 
> Todos mis planes se fueron a la mierda por el corona virus


jeffjefferson, I agree with every comment, take into account that "se chingaron" and "valieron madre" are usual in Mexico. "Se fueron al carajo" and "se fueron a la mierda" (literally, went to shit) are more spread.

But my question, *is "everything went to shit" usual in English?*


----------



## gunslingingbird

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En España somos muy proclives al lenguaje salaz.


Jajaja! El año pasado vi la serie El Ministerio del Tiempo por Netflix. Lo primero que noté fue que los españoles tienen un vocabulario bastante más florido que los mexicanos. ¡Imagínate que yo, como mexicano malamadrero, casi casi me estaba persinando cada cinco minutos!


----------



## gunslingingbird

joseluisblanco said:


> jeffjefferson, I agree with every comment, take into account that "se chingaron" and "valieron madre" are usual in Mexico. "Se fueron al carajo" and "se fueron a la mierda" (literally, went to shit) are more spread.
> 
> But my question, *is "everithing went to shit" usual in English?*


It's a pretty common expression. It's certainly one that I use at least a few times a day.


----------



## Circunflejo

jeffjefferson said:


> Todos mis planes se fueron a la mierda por el corona virus


  Otras alternativas: se fueron a freír espárragos, a hacer puñetas...


PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En España somos muy proclives al lenguaje salaz.


Más que salaz, diría que jifero.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

gunslingingbird said:


> casi casi me estaba persinando cada cinco minutos!


Sorry to correct you, but it’s ‘persignando’. Perhaps you wanted to say ‘santiguando’.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

No quiero parecer un cabeza de chorlito, pero desconocía la palabra jifero.


----------



## gunslingingbird

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Sorry to correct you, but it’s persignando.


I believe you. It's not exactly something I say regularly.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Cada día se aprende algo nuevo


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Ya, no es una palabra que se use mucho


----------



## Circunflejo

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> desconocía la palabra jifero.


Jifero quiere decir soez. Supongo que soez sí que la conocerás, pero si no es así házmelo saber.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Si, soez sí la conozco. No soy tan zoquete.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Según RAE, salaz es muy inclinado a la lujuria, y jifero sucio,soez.
Pero este hilo ya se ha ido a la mierda, foreros


----------



## gunslingingbird

joseluisblanco said:


> Pero este hilo ya se ha ido a la mierda, foreros


Or, in English, this thread has gone to shit.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

jeffjefferson said:


> Todos mis planes se fueron a la mierda por el corona virus




(*) Coloquiales:
(De hecho, menos vulgares que la del inglés)
- Se estropearon / escacharraron
- Se fueron al traste.
- Se fueron por el suelo / a dar al suelo.

(*) Vulgares:
- Se jodieron.
- Se me jodieron.




The cub said:


> "Todos mis planes se fueron al carajo



En Galicia esa se dice mucho. Y también 'escarallarse'.


----------



## Circunflejo

gunslingingbird said:


> Or, in English, this thread has gone to shit.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Creo que queríamos expresar que en España no nos andamos con melindres a la hora de usar el lenguaje procaz, pero para mí " todo se ha ido a la mierda" está perfecto, aun habiendo otras posibilidades.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Creo que queríamos expresar que en España no nos andamos con melindres a la hora de usar el lenguaje procaz, pero para mí " todo se ha ido a la mierda" está perfecto, aun habiendo otras posibilidades.


Concuerdo. Y lo he afirmado ya en el post 4.


----------



## Ferrol

Por aqui se dice mucho
"Se fueron a tomar viento", que tiene la ventaja de no ser salaz, ni mucho menos jifero, pero no se si es algo regional


----------



## Circunflejo

Ferrol said:


> Por aqui se dice mucho
> "Se fueron a tomar viento"


Por aquí decimos se fueron a tomar viento*s.*


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Ferrol said:


> Por aqui se dice mucho
> "Se fueron a tomar viento"



En Galicia también.   



Circunflejo said:


> Por aquí decimos se fueron a tomar viento*s.*



¿A dónde te refieres?

En tu perfil no señala referencia geográfica, más que la muy vaga de 'castellano de Castilla' - que tanto pudiera ser de Valladolid, como de Argentina.


----------



## Circunflejo

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> ¿A dónde te refieres?


A Castilla.


Cerros de Úbeda said:


> En tu perfil no señala referencia geográfica


No sabía que Castilla no fuese una referencia geográfica. ¡Lo que hay que leer!


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Circunflejo said:


> No sabía que Castilla no fuese una referencia geográfica. ¡Lo que hay que leer!



Pero es que no dice 'Castilla', sino 'castellano (de Castilla)'...


----------



## Circunflejo

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Pero es que no dice 'Castilla', sino 'castellano (de Castilla)'...


Sí, es que el castellano que hablamos los castellanos resulta que es el de Castilla. ¡Fíjate qué cosas!


----------



## The cub

Ferrol said:


> "Se fueron a tomar viento"



Por aquí también se dice "ir a tomar viento", que es lo mismo que "ir a tomar por saco"


----------



## Circunflejo

The cub said:


> Por aquí también se dice "ir a tomar viento"


Ya lo dijo @Cerros de Úbeda que también es gallego.


The cub said:


> que es lo mismo que "ir a tomar por saco"


Sí, y lo mismo que ir(se) a tomar por culo, como ya dijo @PABLO DE SOTO.


----------



## gunslingingbird

Circunflejo said:


> Ya lo dijo @Cerros de Úbeda que también es gallego.
> 
> Sí, y lo mismo que ir(se) a tomar por culo, como ya dijo @PABLO DE SOTO.


Y en México se dice que se fueron a chingar a su madre.


----------



## Ballenero

Sin ser tan procaz:
_Mis planes se fueron al garete._

Garete (r@e)



Circunflejo said:


> se fueron a freír espárragos


Esta es más para mandar a alguien: _¡vete a._..!


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

The cub said:


> "ir a tomar por saco"



¡Esa me gusta! Muy coloquial...

¿Se dice por el resto de la Península...? El DLE no la registra.


----------



## Ferrol

Si por aquí. Yo creo que se dice por toda España


----------



## Circunflejo

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> ¿Se dice por el resto de la Península...?


Por aquí, sí.


----------

